#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > First year Notes >  >  de-Broglie matter waves in engineering physics 2 pdf free download

## parminder singh kaur

If we were to measure the frequency of the wave from this frame by  counting the number of crests that pass by per second, we would not get  !00 . The reason is that the wave crests will be passing by at a higher  rate due to our motion relative to the standing wave. Essentially we are  traveling through the wave form as it is oscillating in place. The  actual frequency of the wave in our new reference frame is still given  by the Planck-Einstein equation. Thus, the relation between the  frequency of the wave ω1, and the apparent frequency of its internal oscillationω' 0 , is





  Similar Threads: Characteristics of matter wave lecture engineering physics 2 pdf download De Broglie hypothesis in engineering physics 2 lecture notes free download Expression for De Broglie wavelength using group velocity in engineering physics 2 lecture note download Superposition of waves with different polarization: Interference in engineering physics 1 free pdf download Interference: Superposition of Waves in engineering physics 1 free pdf download

----------


## puneet887

hiii frnds i m puneet and i read this notes this is really nice but i want to know more about this notes so can anybody tell me more about this notes

----------


## shewtaarora

why dont you use google for more matter..i think this is sufficient at this level.....thanks for sharing....

----------


## faadoo-test0001

Hello everyone, Learn and study PHYSICS-2 on faadoo engineers new STUDY ONLINE section. Learn any topic in a minute.

PHYSICS 2- http://www.faadooengineers.com/onlin...ear/physics-ii

----------

